# Fujichrome Velvia 50 Developing



## KBOC (Dec 28, 2003)

Can anyone turn me onto which chemicals to get to process Velvia 50?

I've never developed slides before, and I want to try my hand at it 

Any other tips would be appreciated


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 28, 2003)

You can buy an E6 kit that contains all the chemistry you need.  I'd read up on E6 processing.  It's not as carefree as BW developing (times, temps, toxicity, etc...).


----------



## ksmattfish (Dec 28, 2003)

Another point, although I encourage you to try it out, it is unlikely that you can do it any better or cheaper at home than at your local pro lab.


----------

